
Bitcoin needs a Reference Specification - petethomas
https://decentralize.today/say-it-with-me-bitcoin-needs-a-reference-specification-76cccee61206
======
kruhft
1) Make a better client that's bug for bug compatible. 2) Get everyone to
adopt it.

Easy.

bitcoin-core _is_ a reference implementation. Just because 'the code base is
shit' (it isn't, compared to many I've seen/worked on) doesn't mean it can't
be a reference. If you can make a better bitcoind then use it, if it's so much
better and you trust it with your bitcoin.

